# Phillips Exeter Cube Day 2016 (Exeter, NH, USA)



## 4Chan (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello everyone!

The organization team from Phillips Exeter Academy will be hosting another great competition this year in Exeter, New Hampshire!

We will be holding ALL WCA EVENTS across two days!
We will also be using the new WCA system, which is different from the CubingUSA system, which will be phased out over time.

Each registration will take time to approve, and will be approved once I see your PayPal payment.
To ensure proper registration, please include Competitor Name in the order comments of your PayPal payment when you click the link to pay.

Registration will open soon, so register early to ensure your slot!
There is a limit of 125 competitors with a $20 entrance fee!




This competition is sponsored by TheCubicle.us! Which will be vending at the competition!
We hope to offer you guys great products!

We look forward to seeing everyone out there!


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 13, 2016)

Man, seems like an awesome comp. No way my dad would go to New Hampshire for a weekend though. Plus it's the weekend after my birthday, so I may want to spend that time with my friends (both of whom dabble in cubing).


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Man, seems like an awesome comp. No way my dad would go to New Hampshire for a weekend though. Plus it's the weekend after my birthday, so I may want to spend that time with my friends (both of whom dabble in cubing).


same, I would really love to go : (


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 14, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> same, I would really love to go : (


(Pats on back)


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 16, 2016)

I might actually go to this one, chances are high. Just registered, only gotta pay. Looking forward to my first comp


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 16, 2016)

Also, what does it mean I am 10 of 10 on waiting list?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 16, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Also, what does it mean I am 10 of 10 on waiting list?



You are the 10th person who has either not paid, or not read instructions.


----------



## byliu88 (Sep 17, 2016)

Brandon here, one of the organizers. We're also pre-selling long sleeve t-shirts again! This year's design is attached, and the shirt is $15 like last year.

The preorder form is here and you'll be able to pick them up at the competition. _Preorders close Oct. 8 _so that the shirts will arrive in time for the competition.

If you've registered, you should go ahead and join the competition Facebook event and invite others registered as well.

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone at the competition!


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 20, 2016)

So I'm definitely going to this comp, I paid and everything. Just a few questions...
1. The registration page says Nov. 5-6, on the 6th is it at the same time or different time, or will I even have to go to the second day at all (I'm doing 3x3, 2x2, and oh)?
2. When I paid, it said "Shil to billing address?" Does this mean that something is being sent?
3. Stuff I should expect/do, like how early to get there or whatever.

Thanks! Look forward to seeing you guys who are going


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 26, 2016)

holy hell I might be able to go


----------



## byliu88 (Sep 29, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> So I'm definitely going to this comp, I paid and everything. Just a few questions...
> 1. The registration page says Nov. 5-6, on the 6th is it at the same time or different time, or will I even have to go to the second day at all (I'm doing 3x3, 2x2, and oh)?
> 2. When I paid, it said "Shil to billing address?" Does this mean that something is being sent?
> 3. Stuff I should expect/do, like how early to get there or whatever.
> ...



1) You'll only need to stay for the events you are registered for/competition in, so staying for Sunday would be optional for you in that case.
2) No, nothing is being shipped!
3) Bring your puzzles, and arrive on time according to the schedule and ready to compete in your events 

Brandon


----------



## byliu88 (Sep 29, 2016)

byliu88 said:


> Brandon here, one of the organizers. We're also pre-selling long sleeve t-shirts again! This year's design is attached, and the shirt is $15 like last year.
> 
> The preorder form is here and you'll be able to pick them up at the competition. _Preorders close Oct. 8 _so that the shirts will arrive in time for the competition.
> 
> ...



Quick reminder that orders for this year's apparel close on October 8th, so reserve your shirt now!


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 29, 2016)

byliu88 said:


> 1) You'll only need to stay for the events you are registered for/competition in, so staying for Sunday would be optional for you in that case.
> 2) No, nothing is being shipped!
> 3) Bring your puzzles, and arrive on time according to the schedule and ready to compete in your events
> 
> Brandon


Thanks!


----------

